# CFB Esquimalt



## caocao (5 Aug 2014)

Good day everyone,  i may have the opportunity to be posted to Victoria next summer (APS 15).  I was wondering if i could get a few ideas of nice neighbourhoods to live in.  10 to 30 mins drive to work, close to an hospital and high-school.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## q_1966 (5 Aug 2014)

Oak Bay if you can afford it, houses are much cheaper (was anyway) in Duncan if you don't mind the commute and is within the distance allowed from the base, Sooke / East Sooke (same thing), Metchosin & Langford. I lived out in Saanich by Quadra St. & Mackenzie Ave. near Beckwith Park, was a nice basement suite, quiet no problems really. Commute was 15 to 20min without rush hour traffic but I never had a problem as a Cook seldom has to drive to/from work in rush hour traffic.


----------



## Brasidas (5 Aug 2014)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> ...but I never had a problem as a Cook seldom has to drive to/from work in rush hour traffic.



....that's one way of spinning a cook's schedule.


----------



## q_1966 (5 Aug 2014)

Downside is where are you going to find a bus or Blue Boat (when it was running) when you have to be dressed with whites pressed (can't come to work in cooks whites, has to be on a hanger) ready to be on the floor for 530am or 6am (depending on shift schedule). Ships company - NCD's roll pressed, Cooks - creases on Cooks whites, even at sea. Do I miss it...sometimes I honestly do. Back to Victoria thread, go to...
- Cooks street and Quadra Street have little villages of shops outside of Downtown
- Labelle Patete (by the base) http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/317/1430893/restaurant/Vancouver-Island/Esquimalt/La-Belle-Patate-Victoria for your poutine fix and Spruce Beer (it takes him a lot to get it shipped at such small quantity from Quebec)
- General Sir Arthur Currie's old house http://www.victoriaheritagefoundation.ca/HReg/VicWest/ArthurCurrie1114.html


----------



## JesseWZ (6 Aug 2014)

I live in James Bay and I love it, though if you are planning to buy, it is expensive. We rent a large 2 bedroom basement suite for $1100 most utilities included. James Bay is a 10-15 minute drive from work, if in Dockyard/Naden/Workpoint. (depending on where you end up working, CFB Esquimalt has numerous little areas within it's geographical boundary), close to a hospital (Royal Jubilee) and there are high schools aplenty within a shortish distance. James Bay also has a little village close to downtown with shops and pubs and everything is within walking distance. If you are working in Colwood, Rocky Point, Albert Head or any other little area around, your commute may be different and you may want a different location.


----------



## caocao (6 Aug 2014)

Thanks for all the input!  I am indeed planning to buy and i will be working in the Dockyard area.  The reason for proximity to a hospital is because my wife is an hospital pharmacist.


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Aug 2014)

Not sure of your budget, but you may also want to take a look at View Royal.  Often overlooked, but not a bad little place.  Literally about 1km from Vic Gen.

Eg. 15-933 Admiral's Rd, Victoria, BC


Regards
G2G


----------



## caocao (8 Aug 2014)

My budget in the most part depends on getting what i want for the house i presently own.  The market seems to have gone down in the last couple of years so i hope it will pick back up by the time i put it up for sale.  I guess i will be looking at houses in the 500k range, lower then that would be great too!  

How are the property taxes out there?  Gotta be cheaper then ottawa, i'm paying 6k a year right now and i am on well and septic!


----------



## q_1966 (8 Aug 2014)

Beware the dreaded Colwood crawl lol


----------



## dimsum (8 Aug 2014)

caocao said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the input!  I am indeed planning to buy and i will be working in the Dockyard area.  The reason for proximity to a hospital is because my wife is an hospital pharmacist.



If you're going to be working at Dockyard, I'd advise living at View Royal and east (towards Victoria) to prevent the "Colwood crawl" as Get Nautical alluded to.


----------



## caocao (9 Aug 2014)

Ack, what are the times that the "Colwood crawl" is in effect?  I usually start the day early, at work by 0630.


----------



## d_edwards (10 Aug 2014)

Esquimalt is a good area with an undeserved reputation.   I lived in the Westshore twice,  Saanich, and Esquimalt twice, including presently.  It is an excellent hub to all points of the city, close to work, and has many nice parks, off leash areas for the dog, beach access, including many private little coves not well known.   What it lacks is shopping and business options.   We travel to the Westshore for most of our needs there.  The taxes are lower than average here, and the price of real estate is a tic lower as well, due mostly to the negative perceptions the community can not seem to shake.   VGH is a 10 minutes or so drive, Vic Jubilee is around 15. For your wife,  you are not looking at huge commute time in general. Quality of life to me was more important.  10 minutes by bike from my front door to my desk was a huge selling point.  Since moving back here, our second vehicle seldom gets used.


----------



## caocao (10 Aug 2014)

This sounds great!  I would rather bike/run to work then drive.


----------

